# "Do not look into laser with remaining eye"



## cmaylodm

Does anyone have a .jpeg or comparable file of a nice looking warning label with this saying on it? I seem to remember seeing one around here somewhere, but google doesn't turn up anything for me.


----------



## Aseras

Original is here http://www.electricstuff.co.uk/scarylaser.gif


----------



## cmaylodm

Awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## seanrolsen

I thought this one was pretty funny too...


----------



## MacTech

The original Gary Larson "Far Side" panel was funnier....





*Laboratory Peer Pressure*


----------



## seanrolsen

That's great! I love the far side. That is a funny strip. I noticed also that the one being pressured is the only one with corrective glasses!

~Sean


----------



## The_LED_Museum

cmaylodm said:


> Does anyone have a .jpeg or comparable file of a nice looking warning label with this saying on it? I seem to remember seeing one around here somewhere, but google doesn't turn up anything for me.


I have used the graphic on at least two of my laser evaluations.

The small version (the one I used) appears as such:


----------



## luvlasers

Very humorous in a morbid way.

If i only had vision in one eye, i'd be too scared to go any where near lasers.


----------



## Aseras

...as it happens I know this picture because my girlfriend only has one eye... and she's scared to death of my lasers... she has no idea what I do at work and the toys I use there. She's scared enough when my office at home starts turning green. She has her own pair of laser glasses so she know that if the room is green put them on before you come in.


----------



## idleprocess

Verizon needs to put that on their FIOS equipment ... so many customers and newbie field technicians think they should be seeing coherent red light coming out of cut fibers/jumper cables, *and look right into the fiber for it!* It's all IR, folks, and it can potentially blind you if you're fool enough to put a live fiber right up to your eye.


----------



## Gazoo

luvlasers said:


> Very humorous in a morbid way.
> 
> If i only had vision in one eye, i'd be too scared to go any where near lasers.



I only have vision in one eye. I lost an eye due to an accident with a knife when I was a kid. I have never had a laser but am interested in eventually getting one. Believe me, I am, and will be ultra careful.


----------

